# HEI tach question



## Matt Boe (Mar 21, 2010)

I recently purchased # match 69 judge. The car has had some modifications but most can be corrected with replacement parts. The hood tach was removed and a HEI ignition was installed. I plan on taking the car back to it's orgins with a few exeptions for preformance (what doesn't go back to original will be boxed up and ready to bolt in). My question for now is will the original hood tach work with the HEI system?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Most factory tachs will work with HEI but some flutter and need a filter/resistor in the wire to stabilize the pulse.


----------

